# JD 300 Loader - damaged engine.



## scss (5 mo ago)

Hi everyone! I have a Jonh Deere JD 300 loader from 1979 with a damaged engine - damaged block. 
The code for my engine is: M43LW (diesel). Does anyone know how to decode this M43LW designation? All engines which I found are marked with 4 digits (e.g. 4045, 4024, 6068). Do you know which engine would fit to my JD300, because nowhere can I find an engine with the same code as mine? In the network I found that a similar one may be the one with the code JD3152D, which was probably used in 1020?
Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## jd110 (Nov 23, 2015)

Most any 3 cylinder John Deere engine from that era will fit. 1020, 1520, 1530, 2040 for sure will fit. 2150 or even 5200 and 5300 and newer would bolt in but would need more changes to make it work. Flywheel housing would need to be changed for sure on 5000 series tractors. Your original engine should be 152 cu in. 1020 is same displacement. some later engines are 165 cu in and 179 cu in.


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

I believe you have a 152ci(2.5L) if it's a 300 industrial. There should be a casting number cast in the block. If you replace with the same block number...the engine internals should swap over. B.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

I agree with jd110 any JD 3 cyl engine built in Dubuque or Saran factory will fit that application.


----------



## scss (5 mo ago)

Thanks for the answers. Found a used 3152D engine. Tomorrow I am going to check if it will be ok I will buy it. I give you information. Regards.


----------

